# MISC | Steam Locomotives



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Basically the thread is about steam locomotives and where they are still used. Additional photos and information are welcome.


*North Korea:* Still used possibly due to shortage of deisel and electricity


















*Serbia:* I'm not completely sure on the use of locomotives in the former SFRJ. 










*Bosnia:* Same as with Serbia










*Russia:* In the USSR steam locomotives were actively used into the 1970s, and where eventually phased out in the 80s. 
In the early nineties some were still used for cargo trains. 
I remember seeing them in Russia many times back in the 90s.










Today some locomotives are still used but mainly for symbolic reasons, like preserving historic railway heritage. 










*Ukraine:* Situation seems much the same in Ukraine too.


















*United States:* Here locomotives also seem to be used mainly as tourist attractions with a historic theme.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

in Germany, they are only in use in so called "museum railways"

But some of them go on everyday service.





























During summertume, it runs on a scheduled service, every 30 minutes, as far as I know.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I guess everywhere has some preserved steam locos in use for tourists / enthusiasts, the thread should really focus on countries where they're still used as a matter of course (like North Korea).

I've seen steam locos hauling special trains a couple of times at Wimbledon mainline station, the Orient Express uses steam traction sometimes.

We used to run steam specials on London Underground too; 'Steam on the Met' at the country end of the Metropolitan Line. London Underground unbelieveably retained steam traction for passenger services until 1956 (Epping to Ongar), and still used steam for engineering trains until the 1970's (the last steam traction in London).


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

'Steam on the Met' in 1999... the wonderful sight of two steam trains racing each other on a London Underground line!


----------



## Nozumi 300 (Jan 10, 2007)

doesn't china still use the QJ locomotives that hull 200 car trains?


----------



## WotaN (Jun 15, 2004)

In Poland there are at least 3 regular heritage lines: Poznan - Wolsztyn, Wolsztyn - Leszno, Wroclaw - Jelcz.









http://www.parowozowniawolsztyn.pl


----------



## jkjkjk (Feb 28, 2007)

*China*
Since China was the last main-line user of steam locomotives, ending officially at the beginning of 2006, many still exist in industrial operations or in more remote parts of China. Many coal mines and smaller cities, such as Pingdingshan and Hegang, maintain an active roster of JS, SY, or QJ steam locomotives bought second hand from China Rail.

Pics from railfaneurope.net


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Puffing Billy in Melbourne (Australia) exists as a regular service serving 11 stations and running up to 6 times a day every day except Christmas day.


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

*Basque Country (Spain):* Only for turistical and teaching purpose.









*Locomotive:* Aurrera.
*Location: *Urdaibai bay.
*Link:* http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=43928&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Zugaztieta.
*Location: *Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=71484&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Aurrera.
*Location: *Bilbao.
*Link:* http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=80078&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Euzkadi.
*Location: *Between Azpeitia and Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=56961&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Espinal and Zugaztieta.
*Location: *Azpeitia (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...llery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=2881&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Aurrera.
*Location: *Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:* http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=21146&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Zugaztieta.
*Location: *Between Azpeitia and Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=42435&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Guipúzcoa and Artola.
*Location: *Bilbao.
*Link:* http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=46207&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Euzkadi.
*Location: *Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=79469&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Aurrera.
*Location: *Etxebarri.
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=79908&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Portugal.
*Location: *Azpeitia (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=32012&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Aurrera.
*Location: *Between Azpeitia and Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...file=index&do=showpic&pid=1409335016&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Zugaztieta, Portugal and Euzkadi.
*Location: *Azpeitia (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=42434&orderby=









*Locomotive:* Zugaztieta.
*Location: *Between Azpeitia and Lasao (Railway Museum).
*Link:*http://www.tranvia.org/modules.php?...lery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=51576&orderby=


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*Vancouver | Royal Hudson*









Source









Source

The Royal Hudson ran as a tourist train between Vancouver and the town of Squamish approximately 100 km away up the Howe Sound fjord. It ceased operation in 1999 due to mechanical problems but it is planned to return to occasional excursions this summer.

From Wikipedia.org

"The BCR commenced a Royal Hudson excursion service between North Vancouver, British Columbia (City) and Squamish on June 20, 1974. By the end of the 1974 tourist season, 47,295 passengers had been carried and the excursion was deemed successful. It was the only regularly scheduled steam excursion over mainline trackage in North America. The excursion operated between May and October, from Wednesday through Saturday. Also traveled North America in the late 70's as a promotion for BC tourism. It quickly became one of British Columbia's main tourist attractions.

After the end of the 1999 tourist season, No. 2860 broke down with major boiler problems. Improper operation of the locomotive was alleged. The cash-strapped BC Rail did not have the funds available for the repair. The Royal Hudson excursion (which used other locomotives during the 2000 and 2001 seasons) was cancelled at the end of the 2001 excursion season. At the cancellation of the BC Rail Royal Hudson excursions, 2860 was transferred to the WCRA for eventual restoration.

Currently No. 2860 is owned by the West Coast Railway Association and is housed at the West Coast Railway Heritage Park in Squamish. On 28 September 2006, the Royal Hudson steamed into the WCRA Squamish station under her own power for the first time since October 1999. The association plans to operate 2860 on excursion runs and at special events during the summer of 2007."


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Very interesting to see where they are used for non-historical/touristic purposes


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Great thread and great pic'skay:

A couple from a railway museum in Tasmania, Australia.


----------



## Blackpool88 (Nov 15, 2007)

Tubeman said:


> 'Steam on the Met' in 1999... the wonderful sight of two steam trains racing each other on a London Underground line!


Wow did these steam engines ever actually go into the tunnels or just operate on the overground sections?


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Blackpool88 said:


> Wow did these steam engines ever actually go into the tunnels or just operate on the overground sections?


The 'Steam on the Met' events ran along the outer reaches of the Metropolitan Line only.

Steam trains would appear in Subsurface tunnels regularly until the 1960's (goods stations at locations like High Street Kensington, Farringdon, Smithfield market), and two steam locos operated out of Neadsen Depot until 1971, pulling engineers' trains along the subsurface sections of LU.

I used to do night track inspections on the District Line, and the tunnels still smell sooty.


----------



## seattlerain (Oct 27, 2007)

Southern Pacific 4449 GS-4 Class Steam Locomotive

Here is a link to a video of the 4449 in operation at Vancouver, Washington last year. 

SP 4449 & UP 844 Arrive In Vancouver

If you have speakers listen to the beautiful whistle!


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

This is Eritra, in eastern Africa, it's a really poor country, partly because of that Ethiopian tried to invade the country in 1999. This should be the only railway in the country, and its 117 km long. The locomotives is more than 80 years old, and they break all the time, due to a lack of maintain. They simply don't have the equipment to do it. So DSB and Maersk has arranged two containers filled with tools, replacement parts and equipment to be sent to them. I really hope that it will help them down there! That railway is the country main infrastructure!










source: http://ipaper.ipapercms.dk/DSB/udogse/2010/09/ page 82 (Danish)


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

I think there are a few African countries with steam locos in regular service left. Zimbabwe apparently still uses its Garratt-type locos as shunters.

I'm not sure about the situation today, but untill quite recently steamers were used on sugar plantations in Cuba. There's even a junkyard full of steamer wrecks right behind the capitol in Havana (without any railway line somewhere nearby). The guard who let me inside told me that they are waiting there for renovation. :lol: However, in spring this year, the Cuban railways (the mainlines, the plantations operate their own networks) were completely out of service for some months. I didn't get the reason, the locals gave different explications from shortage of diesel to servicing of the rolling stock to major upgrades in work... :lol:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Colombia uses steam locomotives on it's Tren Turistico de la Sabana which links Bogota with Zipaquira.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

There are hudnreds of touristic steam locomotives, what would be inetresting is informations about engines still in regular service.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Coccodrillo said:


> There are hudnreds of touristic steam locomotives, what would be inetresting is informations about engines still in regular service.


There really are not that many since diesel/electric engines are much more efficient, so they only use steam engines on tourist trains for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Steam locomotives looks very great and exotic. They got the style, especially older ones. 

I wonder what was the maximums service speed of steam loco on high speed lines those days.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not sure. Somewhere in the world steam engines are still in regular service.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Max recorded speed by a steam locomotive was achieved by "Mallard" in 1938: 203 km/h










pic from wikipedia


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

diablo234 said:


> There really are not that many since diesel/electric engines are much more efficient, so they only use steam engines on tourist trains for nostalgic purposes.


There is actually a railway in Switzerland that had a couple of new steam engines built especially to improve the profitability of the line. These steam engines are as economical to operate as diesels, and even meet new emission standards. But because steam engines attract more tourists than diesels the net result is an increase in revenue.

The engines look like this:








Four of these were delivered in 1993 to the "Brienzer Rothorn Bahn".


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

what about the Tornado in GB



















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gine-built-Britain-50-years-takes-tracks.html


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Piltup Man said:


> Max recorded speed by a steam locomotive was achieved by "Mallard" in 1938: 203 km/h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that meets high speed standards


----------



## phiberoptik (Apr 12, 2009)

ZimasterX said:


> *Serbia:* I'm not completely sure on the use of locomotives in the former SFRJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They use steam locos for heritage lines and in some coal industry areas. There is also some tourist tour in Slovenia with steam locos.

Croatia, Macedonia and Montenegro doesn't have preserved steam locos for everyday/occasional use.


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

Hungarian locos

The last regular train: 05 06 1984. The preserved operational locomotives:

*Type 91*









*Type 220*

















*Type 242*

















*Type 275*

















*Type 301*

















*Type 302*

















*Type 303*

















*Type 324*

















*Type 326*









*Type 328*









*Type 335*

















*Type 341*









*Type 342*









*Type 370* (wait for a renovation)









*Type 375*

















*Type 376*









*Type 382*









*Type 411*

















*Type 424*

















*Type 442* (wait for a renovation)









*Type 520*


















And the graveyard (waits for a renovation):


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Cuba


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, steam trains are only used on the mainlines in NoKo, Cuba, Argentina, and Zimbabwe afaik. Mainline usage should increase though, with the advancements in modern steam, like the 52 8055:






EDIT: And here's the A4 60009 Union of South Africa in 1995, at 97 mph, exceeding the legal 75 mph limit for preserved steam in the UK. It was driven by some guy close to retirement:


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

blogen_ said:


> *Type 301*


They look like the Bavarian S 3/6 / German Reichsbahn Series 18 locos. Did some of them find their way to Hungary?


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

Many German designs (especially Pacifics and 2-10-0) were license built in C-E Europe.


----------



## Simfan34 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Eritrean Railway is the only railway system in Eritrea. It was constructed between 1887 and 1932 by the Kingdom of Italy for the Italian colony of Eritrea, and connected the port of Massawa with Bishia near the Sudan border. The line was essentially destroyed by warfare in subsequent decades, but has been rebuilt between Massawa and Asmara. Vintage equipment is still used on this line.

Eritrea won its independence from Ethiopia in 1993, and in 1994 the Eritrean president declared that rebuilding the railway was a priority for the new nation. During the war years a spirit of self reliance had been built up, and the Eritreans refused foreign loans and expensive rework. Instead, the Eritreans decided, they would rebuild what they had left with their own efforts. Rebuilding the line started, some work going into rebuilding the workshops and station in Asmara while others set to reconstructing the Massawa end. Renovation of the main line began from Massawa westbound, recovering rails and steel ties.

At the same time, restoration began on the remaining locomotives and rolling stock remaining after the conflict. Eleven steam locomotives survived, and at least six have been rebuilt to working order. In addition, several 1930s vintage Fiat 'Littorina' railcars survive and have been made operational, as well as two 1957 Krupp built Bo-Bo diesels (the line's newest locomotives) and one of three surviving Drewry shunters, brought to the railway by the British during the war years. Finally, several road trucks have been converted to run on rail wheels. Much freight stock and a number of passenger cars also survive.

The line has now been restored from Massawa all the way through to Asmara, but as of 2006 no scheduled services traverse the whole length of the line. Charter trains for tourists now do, and regular train services exist in certain areas where there is demand. While the surviving equipment is sufficient for such a limited service, the purchase or building of more is necessary to provide a serious form of transportation over the length of the line. The Eritrean Railroad Authority has requested funding to continue the Italian-era plan to extend the route to Tesseney and provide an opportunity for Sudan to efficiently use the Port of Massawa. Mining companies in Eritrea have also inquired about use of the railway and its improvement.

A small fleet of more modern rail cars could provide more serious competition to the current bus services. The surviving freight cars include a number of larger boxcars suitable for a limited freight service.


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

thun said:


> They look like the Bavarian S 3/6 / German Reichsbahn Series 18 locos. Did some of them find their way to Hungary?


No, this is totally Hungarian development.

MÁV - *Type 301*
Year: 1911
Produced: 1911–1914
Number built: 22
Designer: Dvorák Hubert
Manufacturer: MÁVAG (Hungarian Royal State Railroads' Machine Factory)

And the similarity is slight.

Hungarian 301:









Bavarian S 3/6:










But, the Type 520 is a German kriegslok (German: DRB-Baureihe 52):









The Type 411 is an American war loko (USATC S160 Class):









The Type 335 is an Austrian produced MÁV type (Wiener Neustadt, Sigl):









The Type 341 is an Austrian produced MÁV type (Wiener Lokomotivfabrik Floridsdorf):









The Type 382 is an Austrian locomotive (StEG II 608–618):









And the Type 302 is an Austrian locomotive (SB 109):









These six preserved types are not Hungarian origin or produced. This is the hungarian loco list (page 1-page 2).


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


>


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*EIR 21 built 1856*

Special run on Independence day 2011..










http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...eam-engine-jamalpur-loco-works-chennai-egmore


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

mattec said:


> what about the Tornado in GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This train was built near in my home town. Darlington.

Also my Avatar is a picture of "The Brick Train" which is a model of The Mallard


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Nilgiri Mountain Rail's steam engine*






Source : http://www.youtube.com/user/rsubram24


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> ​


..


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Altoona Transportation Center*


__
https://flic.kr/p/7FWDuY

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Friends of the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania*
P.O. Box 125
Strasburg, PA 17579
Phone: 717.687.8628
Email: [email protected]





A Railroad Treasure in the Heart of Lancaster County - Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania


At the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania, it is our mission to preserve and interpret the Commonwealth’s rich railroad history.




rrmuseumpa.org













Friends of the Railroad Museum of PA Endowment Fund - Lancaster County Community Foundation


This fund is to support the world-class Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania as a museum and an educational resource for the public. Support includes research, preservation of artifacts, education, interpretation and development of the museum staff and site operations.




www.lancfound.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

"The whole fabric of Philadelphia's economy was interwoven with the national dominance of the Pennsylvania Rail Road, which was in turn intertwined with the national importance of coal and steel production, a creation in the 19th Century of J. Edgar Thomson."



http://www.philadelphia-reflections.com/topic/107.htm



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Position Light Signals on the Pennsylvania Railroad*










In this classic view of Pennsylvania Railroad’s Middle Division, Class M1 4-8-2 number 6887 works west with 115 coal hoppers in tow west of Bailey, Pennsylvania. Position light signals govern train movements in the current of traffic on this busy four train mainline; the two southern tracks for eastward trains, the two northern for westward. These signals were approach lit and displayed the three basic automatic block aspects: “Clear,” “Approach,” and “Stop and Proceed.” Photo Credit – Donald W. Furler.



http://blog.quartoknows.com/quartodrives/2015/12/08/position-light-signals-on-the-pennsylvania-railroad/



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pennsylvania Railroad Serving the Nation*


























































































Pennsylvania Railroad Serving the Nation


There’s an entertaining case-study in Roland Marchan’s Creating the Corporate Soul (1998) on the subject of the Pennsylvania Railroad (...




buttes-chaumont.blogspot.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Pennsylvania Railroad, Daylight Sales



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

"Departure at Dawn." Artwork by Grif Teller featuring Pennsy 4-4-4-4 "Duplex Drive" (T-1) #5507 departing westbound from Harrisburg, Pennsylvania. This piece was completed in June of 1980, long after the PRR ceased to exist.










"The World's Greatest Highway." Artwork by Grif Teller, featured in PRR's 1935 annual calendar.









PRR's "Red Arrow" (Train): Timetable, Schedule, Route


The Red Arrow was the PRR's premier service in the New York to Detroit market competing against the B&O and NYC. Declining patronage forced its cancellation in 1960.




www.american-rails.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

_"Serving The Nation." A painting by Dean Cornwell featured in the Pennsylvania Railroad's 1943 annual calendar._










_"Forward." A painting by Dean Cornwell featured in the Pennsylvania Railroad's 1944 annual calendar._










_Baltimore & Ohio's busy yard in Cincinnati, Ohio can be seen here on September 3, 1945. Note the 2-8-2's (Q-3) double-heading reefers in the distance and the tanks on flatcars in the foreground. Author's collection._










_Baltimore & Ohio 4-6-2 #5244 (P-6a) boards passengers at Ann Street Station in Parkersburg, West Virginia along the Ohio River Branch, circa 1940s/early 1950s. Today, the building is gone although the line remains in active use under CSX. John W. Barriger III photo._










_Milwaukee Road 4-8-4 #208 (S-2) is working freight service as the big Northern steams northbound at Techny, Illinois on a December evening in 1946._









Railroads In World War 2 (USA)


Railroads in World War 2 were critical to winning the conflict and were prepared unlike with the World War I crisis. Unfortunately, the historic traffic numbers declined after the war.




www.american-rails.com


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*"20th Century Limited" (Train)*










_"Sixteen Hours To Chicago." The original version of the "20th Century Limited" led by a "Dreyfuss Hudson." Painting by David Oram._










_One of the famous railroad paintings of all time was Leslie Ragan's piece featuring the original "20th Century Limited."_










_A New York Central "Dreyfus Hudson" has train #26, the eastbound "20th Century Limited," hustling past the Studebaker plant at South Bend, Indiana, circa 1938. Patty Allison colorized photo._









"20th Century Limited" (Train): Route, Schedule, Timetable


The 20th Century Limited was the flagship passenger train of the NYC, operating until 1967 (just prior to the Penn Central merger).




www.american-rails.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The "Broadway Limited": Luxury, Comfort, And Speed*










_One of the Pennsylvania Railroad's streamlined 4-6-2's (K-4s), lead power for the "Broadway Limited," poses next to a pair of Studebaker's, circa 1939. Patty Allison colorization. _










_In this publicity photo the original version of the "Broadway Limited," featuring streamlined 4-6-2 (K-4s) #3768, is posed next to a new 1938 Studebaker "President." Photo colorized by Patty Allison._









"Broadway Limited" (Train): Schedule, Route, Timetable


The Broadway Limited was the flagship passenger train of the Pennsy offering unparalelled services of any streamliner ever operated.




www.american-rails.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157424082808843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nytransitmuseum/posts/10157457635333843



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## madannie (Jan 24, 2016)

*British Railways Pacific Loco 70000, Carlisle, UK*

Last Wednesday (15th July) the first steam hauled charter train to Carlisle for some time was run. Motive power was British Railways Standard loco 70000 "Britannia", which was in main line service for just 15 years and has been in preservation since 1966.

A few (!!!!) photos were taken as the train left Carlisle for Crewe on what was a damp afternoon. The sight and sound of a steam locomotive working hard after several months without seeing or hearing any was rather pleasing.











_Images from Railways 2020 - madannie_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)

T1JLRagb-EE " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------

